
Fractional Brownian Motion for Terrain Generation - based2
http://iquilezles.org/www/articles/fbm/fbm.htm
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ddop7k/fractio...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ddop7k/fractional_brownian_motion_for_terrain_generation/)

